# Lowrance Hook2 7" Triple Shot



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a Hook2 triple shot....."had" being the operative word. It was junk. Mine would give a depth reading but would not show fish or other structure. Lowrance replaced it with an upgrade under warranty after nearly 4 months of phone calls, replacing transducer, new software, and replaced with a renewed Hook2 that wasn't as good as the original. The only way I could get anyone from Lowrance to talk to me was to use their Facebook page and a little bad press.
Good Luck.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

I got a "double shot" recently & have (knock on wood) no problems with. I had looked at the triple but saw more than a few bad reviews on it - mainly in the area of transducer durability - it's a huge thing... The double transducer is much smaller and, I think, therefor more durable.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

RoosterTom said:


> I got a "double shot" recently & have (knock on wood) no problems with. I had looked at the triple but saw more than a few bad reviews on it - mainly in the area of transducer durability - it's a huge thing... The double transducer is much smaller and, I think, therefor more durable.


Good idea about using a Facebook page for bad press. Sometimes people just won't respond which is frustrating.


----------

